# Long term moped rental Bangkok



## brewster1 (Jun 25, 2018)

As per the title really 

Any advice or tips on LONG TERM rental of mopeds. 

Best places to look out for?
Typical prices?
Insurance etc.

Cheers!!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

How long is long term?


----------



## brewster1 (Jun 25, 2018)

1 year I guess! Or starting out at 6 months


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

It will probably cost B2500-3500 a month for most smaller scooters in good condition. You may be able to buy a decent used one for less total money that still has plates and insurance.


----------



## brewster1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi BigFoot

That's great thank you


Did you see my message regarding commute time from Harrow school to Bangkok Prep and the potential toll roads?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't know. I live in Phuket.


----------

